# New member 570570570



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

really? anyone seen the website attached to "it" :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Need some valium now


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Seen a couple of these lately John - both with dodgy sites attached. :?


----------

